# nikon 18-55vr work on my d100???



## CupCakeCommando (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi i just recently bought my first dslr (i got an amazing deal on it i might add),and it is a nikon d100 and im absolutely loving it. when i bought  it, it  only came with the 50mm f1.8 (beautiful lens) and i want to buy the nikon 18-55 vr. will it work on my d100???


----------



## Garbz (Apr 28, 2009)

yep.


----------



## KmH (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats on the D100.

Back in 2002 when that model was first released it cost $2000 without a lens. Here's hoping the one you got has some good life left in the shutter mechanism. You might want to check and make sure it has the v2.0 firmware upgrade so it can recognize more than 2GB on the larger memory cards. Also, be mindful the flash sync speed only goes up to 1/180.

It's always nice to have another Nikon shooter on the boards.

Post some pics when you can.:thumbup:


----------



## CupCakeCommando (Apr 28, 2009)

KmH said:


> Congrats on the D100.
> 
> Back in 2002 when that model was first released it cost $2000 without a lens. Here's hoping the one you got has some good life left in the shutter mechanism. You might want to check and make sure it has the v2.0 firmware upgrade so it can recognize more than 2GB on the larger memory cards. Also, be mindful the flash sync speed only goes up to 1/180.
> 
> ...




Thanks alot! wooow $2000!!! i paid $300 for the camera brand new 50mm f1.8 new tamrac pro 8 bag 2 batteries and 2 2gig memory cards ! they guy i bought it from said it had 7000 actuation's on the shutter. i dont know if thats good or bad lol. i dont know how to determine what good mileage is on an slr  duley noted on the tips :thumbup:. i love nikons they are solid cameras  cant wait to see some of yalls images! oh and heres pics


----------



## dcclark (Apr 28, 2009)

7000 actuations is next to nothing for a D100. You're going to have a lot of fun with  that one. 

For the record, _any_ AF or AF-S Nikon lens will work just fine on your D100 -- whether new or old. Even if it's not AF, it will probably still work just fine, but you (of  course) will have  to focus manually, and may not get good metering.


----------



## TUX424 (Apr 28, 2009)

dcclark said:


> 7000 actuations is next to nothing for a D100. You're going to have a lot of fun with  that one.


The 18-55 will work but that has been said.

My D70 is creeping up to the 40,000 actuations and is still running strong, im sure the D100 could easily make it to 100,000 actuations but it is all about how well you take care of the camera. But don't baby it so much that you get afraid to take photos.


----------



## CupCakeCommando (Apr 28, 2009)

dcclark said:


> 7000 actuations is next to nothing for a D100. You're going to have a lot of fun with  that one.
> 
> For the record, _any_ AF or AF-S Nikon lens will work just fine on your D100 -- whether new or old. Even if it's not AF, it will probably still work just fine, but you (of  course) will have  to focus manually, and may not get good metering.



sweeeeet i was really worried about that. the manual focusing is no problem for me i usually manual focus any way, but the netering could be a prob :/



TUX424 said:


> The 18-55 will work but that has been said.
> 
> My D70 is creeping up to the 40,000 actuations and is still running strong, im sure the D100 could easily make it to 100,000 actuations but it is all about how well you take care of the camera. But don't baby it so much that you get afraid to take photos.



40, 000! geeze thats alot lol. yea i wont baby my camera  if i dont get adventurous how will i become a better photographer ya know


----------



## jonahr (Apr 28, 2009)

oh man, you can use a real cable release! jealous!


----------



## ann (Apr 28, 2009)

i have had mine for some time now, and even when people say "when are you getting a real digital camera", i just smile and keep on shooting. It does everything i want and need to do at this point.

enjoy it and take lots of wonderful images.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 28, 2009)

7000 actuations on a D100 is a crime in itself. Go out and get shooting.


----------



## CupCakeCommando (Apr 28, 2009)

Garbz said:


> 7000 actuations on a D100 is a crime in itself. Go out and get shooting.



lol i have been! every day im shooting!!! lol i took a pic of my friends wedding ring today! im going to get some practice in doing some portraits for her and my buddehs senior photos. free of course. all the pay i need is experience


----------

